# busy



## peach (Mar 10, 2010)

We have a lot of smaller work coming in lately... anyone else see it picking up?


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

That depends on the location. Here, if I have 3 inspection per day, it is busy. Most of the jobs are smaller projects, even for my area of NE Indiana they are considered small. Alot of decks, roofs, small additions, but very little commercial activity. City says I still have my job but probably because I also serve as the maintenance man once in a while. 3 SF home permits so far this year, compared to 75 new homes starts average per year, looks like another slow year for me.


----------



## Mac (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

Yes, the snow is melting and the phone is ringing! I currently have three in review and several more on the horizon. Could be a busy spring...


----------



## Mule (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

Getting REAL busy. Several commercial, Super Walmart, (one wall up) new 300,000 sq ft middle school (pouring piers now) around 30 condos starting (utilities), 3 huge interior remodels on elementary and a high school.....on and on.....but this is good!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

(3) new commercial and one final today. Spring Fever


----------



## jim baird (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

"...300,000 sq ft middle school..."

Our county built a 160K cpl yrs ago, for 1300 or so estudiantes.  How many in a 300K, or is like everything in Tejas, just bigger?  BTW, one story?  Teachers get around on Segways?


----------



## Mule (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

Well I did blow it up a little...I think it's actully in the 270,000 range. The school is a tri-level. It is state of the art! All kinds of science labs, computer labs, gymnasium, track and field. Hydronic wells (spelled right??) They are going to house the a lot of the administration at this school too. This thing has been 10 years in the making.


----------



## Alias (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

Building related, I have had a bunch of little stuff over the winter, especially after the wind blew the shingles off of a few roofs.  I have been doing a lot of planning assistant duties the past couple of weeks along with dealing with FEMA and meetings on the decertification of the levees and the new flood plain maps.

I have a big planning meeting at the end of the month - two commercial additions, one for the local chain saw dealer and the other for the vet center.  Next month we have a CEQA special meeting to start the ball rolling on a senior apartment complex.  I have my fingers crossed this will finally go through, been in process for a couple of years.

I am waiting for the Indian Health addition to show up in the planning pipeline.  They want to do a wellness center that is attached to the current facility with a gym, walking track, etc.

I am hoping that with all of this activity I can at least go back to full time for the summer.

Wishing everyone a better year!   

Sue, um, which hat should I be wearing?  :lol:


----------



## peach (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

The economy is picking up, it sounds...

That's a good thing.. people are willing to invest again...


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: busy

Permits up from last year, but not as good a a couple of years ago yet.

New houses about 80% of what a good year would be.

Apartments ahead of a good year.

Lots and lots of smaller jobs.

Fees well ahead of the projection for the year for the amount we are suppose to self support.

All and all a good year so far, and the number of permits is rising every month.


----------



## peach (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: busy

The economy isn't going to rebound over night... but I'm seeing lots of small projects.. and a few big ones coming out of the ground... it's encouraging!


----------



## RJJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: busy

Very hard to say. Permits are on pace with last year, but most are small. Busy completing existing jobs. More being finished then new, especially the size of the project. Nothing in the pipe line so the real story is still about six months out. It is slow...............ing down! :roll:


----------



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: busy

I've seen a bump up on SFD's, we're over half of what we did all of last year so far this year. Mostly due to the $8K credit stimulus program. I'm sure it'll shut down after April 1st. But the rest seems to be picking up a bit, had a couple of new commercial projects come in last week than we hadn't really planned on seeing. Can I say.......cautiously optimistic??????   :roll:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: busy

Gave the permit tech her 30 day notice yesterday. That leaves 4 left. 2 are doing fire prevention inspections. Talk of a few large projects but I don't see how any of them could start before August or September. Not unusual for Montana to lag about six months behind the rest of the country during building and economic cycles.

 Neighboring town has let 3 inspectors and a permit tech go in the last six months. The only one left is the BO.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: busy

Peach,

Port Townsend WA is up from same time last year.

Last year 1/1/2009 to 3/15/2009: 03 SFR with the total of 42 permits.

This year 1/1/2010 to 3/15/2010: 15 SFR with the total of 61 permits.

Rick


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: busy

I can't tell if I am swamped or just used to less amount of submittals these days.


----------



## codeone (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: busy

Been averaging about 6 - 8 a day. This week averaging 16 a day, nice weather finally.


----------



## peach (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: busy

I've been setting up at least a couple of new projects a day for the last month.  We've been working every Saturday for the last month, too ... not full days, but something every Saturday.  The economy never got quite as bad here as elsewhere, but it's a pretty good predictor of what will start happening everywhere.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: busy

The past 5 years have been busy bordering on crazy. 1,200 to 1,400 permits every year. Not bad for a town of 30K. We have slowed down a bit though. I guess the econemy is catching up with us? A year ago unemployment was less than 1%. This year it is 6.3%. Still better than the rest of the nation but quite an increase in 12 months. 2010 is looking good but perhaps just a bit slower.


----------



## peach (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: busy

There's always a certain level of unemployment/under employment ... nationally, I think it's about 6%.

The unemployment in this area is generally the candidates can't meet the minimum standards for the available jobs.. and there are lots of available jobs.

Overall, I believe things are getting better.


----------



## Alias (Apr 5, 2010)

Unemployment about 18% right now.  Normal is 9 to 10, due to lack of employers.

Good news is that two projects have been approved by the planning commission.  Additions to the chain saw shop and vet center are in process.

Wish me luck on Wednesday, planning commission is hearing the opening presentation for the HUD 202 senior apartment complex.  There is a lot of opposition to the project from the local citizenry.  About a dozen letters, only one for it, and the letters refer to lack of work (duh, folks are retired), lots of empty houses (duh, they're for sale/foreclosed), and when they can't get enough seniors they'll truck in the welfare people.  My favorite has to be that the seniors won't be able to cut their own wood for the woodstove.  Cental heating anyone?!?

It should be a very interesting meeting, especially as we have some fiscal responsibilty folks, the tea party folks, as well as our usual band of 'challenged' citizens.

Sue, living in NIMBYland.........................; )


----------

